
MirageOS Pioneer Projects - zem
https://github.com/mirage/mirage-www/wiki/Pioneer-Projects
======
amirmc
If any of these prompt you to think of new potential projects that's cool too.
Just email the list to discuss it.

Also, a few folks raised a question about what the difficulty levels actually
mean [1]. If you're new to OCaml then the suggestion is that you pick an area
you're already familiar/comfortable with (eg networking, Xen, etc) so that you
have some grounding. Otherwise, you're having to learn two things at once.

[1]
[http://openmirage.org/wiki/weekly-2015-02-25#PioneerProjects](http://openmirage.org/wiki/weekly-2015-02-25#PioneerProjects)

------
nickysielicki
MirageOS is already a thing, I wish they'd pick a new name.

[http://www.ticalc.org/archives/files/fileinfo/139/13949.html](http://www.ticalc.org/archives/files/fileinfo/139/13949.html)

~~~
alxmdev
Their website is still up:
[http://www.detachedsolutions.com/mirageos/](http://www.detachedsolutions.com/mirageos/)

From the ticalc.org page, _" Ranked as 2 on our all-time top downloads list
with 1003409 downloads."_

Over a million downloads over its lifetime, that's incredible. I never
realized just how large the calculator homebrew scene was in its heyday.

------
forgottenacc56
It's a pity all this effort is going into Ocaml which seems something of a
dead end.

If the core language was Rust or Go then momentum would really pick up.

~~~
amirmc
> _"... which seems something of a dead end."_

Based on _what_ , exactly? If anything 'all this effort' should indicate the
_complete opposite_ of what you state.

~~~
forgottenacc56
Unikernels won't take off till they can be built with languages that aren't
ocaml. Sorry if that's not a message you're comfortable with but its there.

~~~
amirmc
It seems to me that you haven't looked into this space _at all_. See Table 2
in [1] for a list of other implementations.

I'm perfectly happy about how MirageOS is doing and I'm glad there are options
that allow people to choose where they make their trade-offs.

[1]
[http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2566628](http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2566628)

